# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Grasshoppers



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

..a pic I took this afternoon.










-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

..a pic I took this afternoon.










-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There are children here! Nice pic though...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice shot Ghazanfar. Great details. 

After looking at the top right corner area, maybe a bit overexposed.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Great photo!
They actually look like they are posing for you!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Chicka chicka bow woooooowwwww


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

OK Jay - you must DIE!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ghazanfar Ghori:
> OK Jay - you must DIE!
> ...


Hey,
You raised the bar yourself. Expect those bitchy little pointer







.

Good job man.


----------

